# early childhood jobs



## Ljubas (May 31, 2011)

Hi!

I'm a preschool teacher (bacelor degree) who want to migrate on 175 visa.I'm on sol list.
I was checking the teachers vacancy jobs, and I found out a lot of them.Do the services really need so much staff? Or do they have to advertise the vacancy job, whether they have their own staff just on contracts?

How hard is to find out this kind of job, once you arrive DU?

thx


----------

